# Duke has a different way to play dead...



## DukesMommy (Jan 29, 2009)

We saw this trick on youtube - a beagle that does it on David Letterman - and just had to see if we could learn it!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That was adorable! How did you teach him to do that? What a smart little guy!
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So cute!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cheri, I just want to kiss Duke! Great job :clap2: Your Holly is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome! you have to tell us how you did that!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's great.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's a good actor. Cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That was hilarious! You've got to tell us how you taught him that! He looks like a cute little rag doll!

Kathie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOoooooooooo, that is so cute! I love it, Cheri. You are very good at teaching Duke all kinds of fun things.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

oh man, that's the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cheri, what a great trainer you are. And that Duke is the smartest!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

oh my he is just soooo cute.


----------



## DukesMommy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Thanks everyone!*

Thanks so much for all the nice comments! I am at work right now, so I can't stay on here, but when I get home this afternoon, I will post how I taught him the trick!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh my...I loved it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That beagle's got nothin' on Duke! I saw the beagle's performance and, honestly, I think Duke's is WAY cuter!

Great job Duke and Cheri!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That was so cute! He's a good student!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That was so adorably funny! Thanks for sharing...made me smile this morning


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I can't wait to hear how you taught this! So cute!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That so good! He is very smart and your are a good trainer!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Too cute!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I saw the beagle also and I have to agree with Leslie that Duke is cuter and better...and needs to head for David to prove it.  Great job at training!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I love Duke. He is so cute and so smart. I just went back and played your other video and loved that one as well.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Love it, just wonderful!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, that video is great and Duke is so smart. He looks like a ragdoll.


----------



## DukesMommy (Jan 29, 2009)

*Here's how...*

He is so much fun to train! (although I'm pretty sure it's more him than me!) He picks things up pretty quick. Here is how he learned it....

While holding him in my left arm, I put treats in my right hand and reached under his hind end and up the side to lure his head down. I kept my hand closed (he knew I had treats in it) and let him sniff and lick at my hand trying to get the treats. He finally got tired of trying and just went limp. The minute he went limp, I said "YES" and opened my hand and let him have all the treats. We did this over and over, and once he had the idea that he had to be still to get the treats, I added in "play dead" when he went down to sniff my hand. I did this over and over, and slowly moved my hand with the treats under his rump. Once he was good at that, I put the clicker in the hand of the arm I was holding him with, and clicked when he went limp. The click made him sit up, and I gave him a treat when he sat up. I slowly made the time he stayed limp longer and longer before I clicked.

It takes some patience (and LOTS of yummy treats) but it is a fun trick!

I have to figure out what we are going to learn next.....


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*We saw it on Letterman and thought it was cute, but not nearly as cute as Duke! :first:
I made my dh watch Duke too! *


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great job, that is so adorable!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

GFETE!!!! That Duke is one cute pup, and smart, too.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I just LOVE all Dukes tricks...keep em coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Cute!!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*you make it sound easy...*

I wish we had a video of the training. You make it sound easy...but I am not so sure exactly how you did it. It is too adorable...


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh that was way too cute! I want to try it with Simba, but not sure if I could hold him long enough in my arms so I am going to show DH your video!! And hopefully he will train this trick! So funny and sweet!!


----------

